# I'm Starting The Duck Wars Again .. Very Long



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a letter to the editor of my local paper ..

Terry
-------------------------------------------------------

Dear Mr. Esterline,

We are having an extreme problem of late with people dumping their
pet ducks and geese and Village Pond Park in Lake Forest. I am there
each and every day to check on these birds, and I am horrified and 
mortified by what has been happening. I would greatly appreciate it if
the Saddleback Valley News or the OC Register would run a story or at
least publish my letter to the editor which follows. I am well known to
the City of Lake Forest as the "Duck Lady" .. also to Orange County
Animal Care Services, and am also the provider of "Quack Snacks".

I truly would welcome any assistance you could offer.

Terry (Teresa) Whatley
Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation
(949) 584-6696
[email protected]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Letter To The Editor:

Subject: Dumping Waterfowl .. You Are Killing Them With Your "UN-Kindness"

To the person who dumped their domestic white goose at Village Pond
Park on March 2 .. how could you? This bird has a bad infection in one leg,
can barely walk, and yet you dumped it at the park? What were you
thinking? Or were you just getting rid of something that had become
inconvenient and/or a problem to you? Be advised that your goose 
escaped my capture at about 4 PM today (March 2) but somehow 
managed to cross Ridge Route without getting run over, went into the 
Country Side development, turned right on Fortune, and truly had the 
good Fortune to be spotted and helped by many nice residents there. 
Someone there called me, and I picked up your goose. Shame on you!
Give me a call and you can "donate" to the veterinary costs to "fix" your
goose.

Dumping of domesticated birds and animals is a criminal misdemeanor
under California Penal Code Section 597(s). Would that I could get some
of you actually caught and charged. As is clearly stated on signs throughout
the park, it is also a violation of City ordinances to abandon waterfowl at
this park. The signs also clearly give you alternatives .. call Orange County
Animal Care Services or the Saddleback Valley Humane Society .. you don't
have to just abandon your birds at this park. They were pets, and you should
be ashamed and should be willing to go to at least a tiny bit of effort to find
them a good home where they can be pets forever.

To the folks who dumped the two little Mallard ducklings at Village Pond on
Feb 25 .. be fully aware that one of them had a very close encounter with
death and was saved by a kind young couple walking their baby through
the park .. even they thought the one was dead when they pulled it out of the water and placed it on the sidewalk. They did pick up the other one
and called Orange County Animal Care Services for assistance. OCACS 
referred the people to me, and miraculously both ducklings survived. Pictures
at: http://www.rims.net/2006Feb25/. Gosh, this young couple could read
the signs .. why can't anyone else seem to do so?

To the folks who dumped the male and female Pekin pair on Feb. 23, be aware
that the female was horribly brutalized by the males and other ducks and was
found by me unable to get out of the water. I pulled her out, and she died about two hours later. Gosh .. you really did a great thing here, didn't you:
http://www.rims.net/2006Feb23/

Think you want an Easter duckling .. forget it unless you are willing to make
an at least 8-10 and possibly as long as 20 year commitment to "your" duckling.Yes, they can and do live that long with proper care. Most that are dumped at public parks and ponds can count on as little as an hour or two or perhaps way up to a couple of years. See http://www.rims.net/abanduck.htm another fine example of doing the wrong thing.

Folks, this is mating season for these birds. The males (Mallards and their
domestic derivatives) are in a state of absolute hormonal frenzy.
Females are brutally savaged and raped, often drowned, and often die of
holes literally poked into their skulls .. what in the world would make you
think that this is a good time of year to dump your duck? Guess you didn't
think, did you? Or pehaps you just didn't know .. now you do. You just gave
your pet duck a likely death sentence.

Now .. don't even get me started on the little dumpees that are hatched
and raised in school classrooms. Those will be coming shortly.

Folks .. there are alternatives .. go read the signs, and call somebody for help .. don't just dump.

Terry (Teresa) Whatley


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Your letters were excellent and full of passion. It's such a shame that it comes down to this every year for you and that people never change or learn. Perhaps this time it will help, I doubt it. Eventually, it's got to get through to some, even if it's only a few each time.

You're always the "voice" for these poor abandoned ducks and geese. Where would they be without you

Good luck Terry and best wishes for a better season,


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, I'm tired and need to go to bed, this was the last thread, was just gonna scan it & run. But how can I with all the work that I know that you put into this letter without at least telling you that you are an amazing advocate for birds & animals. This was an eye opening, wake up call letter--I hope that others that need to read it will take the time to do so. Even better, the folks in harmony with the message might keep their eyes peeled for those trying to get rid of the inconvenient lives they chose to acquire for 'whatever' reason.

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

_Spring Has Sprung & People Are Being Idiots .. 

Long stories here .. will be back later to fill anybody in that is interested .. hopefully you get the gist of it from the pics and captions .. ducklings being dumped already this year ..

Terry_------------------------------------------------------------- 


Hi Terry,

I did not actually understand your post about "Spring has sprung and people are being idiots" until I saw this new post from you tonight. Now I get it,...sorry if I am a little daft at times. And here I was really just enjoying the nice duck pics you posted that day. Especially the last three or four. Silly me!

I really had not idea bird-dumping was such an issue. What an eye opener. It must be a full time job watching the regional ponds for strays and cast-offs. You are an amazing person to me to care so much and to invest your time, efforts and resources into saving all those waterfowl. One day I do want to hear the story about you, the city and the ducks you mentioned to me. Hang in there. If you won't care who will. It must get very discouraging at times though. 

Do you ever wonder if there is not a better way too. Like laws not allowing captive birds in the city to be raised by people (who then later callously dump them when the kids grow up and leave home or whatever is going on). Some years ago we had a problem with people dumping pet turtles in our pond. All died every year at freeze up. Well duh ya...of course. They were mostly exotics from tropical countries or belonging in hot climates. People are idiots sometimes. The whole pet-sale and resale industry should be regulated so exotics cannot be bought or sold outside of their indigenous region just for starters.....

Now don't get me going cause I am in the mood for a rant!

Cameron


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I should have been to bed hours ago myself. Those duck articles just go to show you the inhumanity of humans. I don't know why I was so surprised and shocked by the stories and pictures. When we were kids, you use to be able to buy little "chicks" that were dye colored. Now, what in the world were people thinking, I didn't know that such things still went on..baby ducks and bunnies !

The reason these people avoid the SPCA and the like, is these places will ask for a donation. If they really gave a damn about the ducks, they would not have bought them in the first place as Easter "pets". 

I learned some things about ducks from this article, and reminded about stupid people. Thank you for sharing this, even though it was not pleasant to read or look at those  pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ONE MORE TIME....my hats off to you. I've never had a duck so don't really know much about them, which tells me......"I don't need a duck" no matter how "cute" they are. Wish others felt the same way. I hope you get a good response and some help with the problem of dumping. What a shame that this goes on in a "civilized" (used loosely) society.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Excellent, and very tough letter, Terry - quite obviously just what is needed to wake some people up. Let's hope that a few folk, at least, will think twice before dumping pets at the park - or even getting them in the first place.

Cameron, exactly my sentiments. At one time, in the UK, people had to buy a dog license. In today's terms, it was a ridiculously small expense, though 30+ years ago it may have made a few people think. I guess the problem was - as always - the bureaucracy involved in keeping track, as it was discontinued. 

More and more, though, I believe that there should be some kind of licensing and regulation, maybe at point of sale, for anyone wishing to purchase any kind of pet - and some way of keeping tabs on them. No doubt unworkable, but the fact that people can go get an animal or bird which has become the latest fad or 'fashion accessory' and no better reason, I just find quite horrific.

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the support dear members. I guess you could tell I was thoroughly  last night. Getting a young chicken this morning that was brought to my rehabber friend yesterday .. yet another "pet" that didn't work out .. at least it didn't get dumped.

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- Great letter, full of passion. Something like your letter is necessary to get the attention of the people who are dumping pets. The pictures provide irrefutable proof of the effects of their actions. I hope your letter gets the attention it deserves. Thank you for taking action on behalf of the animals.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Terry*

How right you are.  I use to work in the pet industry. People love to purchase cuie little fuzzy and furry babies with no regruad to thier future. It's little, cute and easy to care for. Then it grows up. And the honeymoons over. It's large, noisy and messy.  And who has time for that? We live with throw away ideas. Or Now it is grown up so it can Be Free. Returned to the wild. It was never wild to begin with. And Free to be injuried and died.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I so hope your wonderful letter will be published in the paper and get some results. I hope people look at the web site and see what they did to these ducks. Shameful.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

John_D said:


> Cameron, exactly my sentiments. At one time, in the UK, people had to buy a dog license. More and more, though, I believe that there should be some kind of licensing and regulation, maybe at point of sale, for anyone wishing to purchase any kind of pet - and some way of keeping tabs on them. No doubt unworkable, but the fact that people can go get an animal or bird which has become the latest fad or 'fashion accessory' and no better reason, I just find quite horrific.
> 
> John


Very good idea John. Why not license every pet at point of purchase. It won't stop every problem but it would limit normal, ordinary and generally law abiding people from getting involved in the sale and resale of exotic and endangered animals. And that group may in itself represent a large proportion of all sales of these species. 

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry,

I had no idea! You were way to nice.

Feather


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Camrron said:


> Very good idea John. Why not license every pet at point of purchase. It won't stop every problem but it would limit normal, ordinary and generally law abiding people from getting involved in the sale and resale of exotic and endangered animals. And that group may in itself represent a large proportion of all sales of these species.
> 
> Cameron



While "we" are at it, we might as well require future parents to apply for a permit to have a child !  Since some of these idiots who have dumped off unwanted pets, are parents, you got to wonder if they are qualified to take care of that responsibility as well. 

And if you take this to the next level, idiots often reproduce idiots.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Thank you for all the work and extra stuff you always do to promote a better life for ducks everywhere!

Hope this gets some front page exposure!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> While "we" are at it, we might as well require future parents to apply for a permit to have a child !  Since some of these idiots who have dumped off unwanted pets, are parents, you got to wonder if they are qualified to take care of that responsibility as well.
> 
> And if you take this to the next level, idiots often reproduce idiots.


You know, Warren, I can imagine that to one day be a reality. People who want to adopt have to go through some pretty rigorous stuff, and many of 'em are just folks who would have had their own children if they could...... Year on year, more science fiction becomes science fact! 

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Going To Get A Newspaper Article ..*

Some of you may remember my huge rant here on March 2 where I sent a letter to the local paper about all the dumpees at the local duck pond. A reporter called today wanting to do a story, and I will be interviewed tomorrow at the local duck pond. Wish me luck in getting all the salient points across to her. She's a nice reporter and has done a couple of similar articles in the past. This article would run the Friday after Easter which will hopefully be in time to stop at least some of the dumping.

If you have specific things you want to be sure that I mention, please feel free to post your thoughts/ideas.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Good luck tomorrow at the interview!!! I'm glad you're getting more time to voice your concerns to the local newspaper. I really hope for everyone involved that this might deter some of the dumping and make people think twice. I don't really have anything to add or suggest that you wouldn't already be aware of.

Looking forward to reading the article next week!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Some of you may remember my huge rant here on March 2 where I sent a letter to the local paper about all the dumpees at the local duck pond. A reporter called today wanting to do a story, and I will be interviewed tomorrow at the local duck pond. Wish me luck in getting all the salient points across to her. She's a nice reporter and has done a couple of similar articles in the past. This article would run the Friday after Easter which will hopefully be in time to stop at least some of the dumping.
> 
> If you have specific things you want to be sure that I mention, please feel free to post your thoughts/ideas.
> 
> Terry


Actually, Terry, I think you have everything under control on the issues!

GO GET 'EM !!

You are a TRUE HEROINE and have the respect and admiration of ALL forum members!!

Our spirits will ALL be with you!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Shi and Brad! Actually they want to do this as a "profile" of me .. poor reporter .. she's going to end up believing that I am a duck in human skin  This "profile" thing is new in the local paper, and I DON'T want to be profiled .. I just want to get my thoughts, beliefs, and story out there, and I shall .. one way or the other.

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry,

I just caught up on this, it is great, you did a excellent job on this, I came out of it with much more knowledge of what you have been talking about, thank you for sharing with us all. I am positive your interview will be great, you do have a way of getting them to listen and so I am sure they will when they see all the compassion you have for them.

Ellen


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Terry, I'm so glad you're getting some publicity for this issue. Hopefully that article will save some ducklings and goslings from being dumped. I've a friend who lives in the North Bay and she has devoted the last 20 years or so to caring for a large flock of abandoned domestic geese and a few ducks. She has not been able to retire, though she's in her 60's, because of the vet costs of these birds. She worries about what will happen to them when she is no longer able to care for them.

People should be ashamed of themselves. I think it's just ignorance. They don't realize how loud and messy waterfowl are when they grow up. I was well prepared when I bought my goslings and it was still a bit overwhelming keeping geese in the suburbs, but I kept my commitment to them. 

Any chance you can share the article with us? Will it be on-line as well?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Good letter Terry especially since Easter is here also.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. The article may be available on-line, but if not, I'll scan it and post it that way. Naturally it's pouring rain today, so we probably won't be able to do the interview at the park. 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Hope the interview goes well, I'm sure it will....you are very passionate and articulate....I'm sure everyone will be impressed. Looking forward to hearing how it goes.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Interview has been postponed due to rain until Monday at 11 AM at the park.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Sorry to hear that the interview got postponed....well, you've got a couple of days to regroup and recupe at least Knock em dead on Monday and get your message across, it can really never be reiterated enough times.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Just An Update ..*

The interview with the reporter actually got done a week ago on the 17th. Then she came by the house to meet some of the babies .. I posted those pictures a few days ago. Today was the "official" photo session with the photographer. We met at the duck pond park, and he got some good photos of the same babies and also what is probably a very funny series of photos of me and two guys chasing a rabbit that had been dumped at the park a few days ago. Of course, we didn't catch the rabbit while the photographer was there, but we =did= finally get the bunny. It's a gorgeous little black one with tan markings. There is a second dumped bunny at the park right now, but we didn't spot it today.

News article should be in the Friday local paper .. I hope the reporter does a good job for the birds and animals.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds good, Terry. Is there any way we can view the article? Our local paper has an on-line version, but I don't think they include every story. Let us know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Sounds good, Terry. Is there any way we can view the article? Our local paper has an on-line version, but I don't think they include every story. Let us know.


Same here .. some are on-line and some not .. will let you know on Friday.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is great Terry.
Can't wait to read the story

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for the update Terry, sounds like you folks had quite the time out there on interview day 

Looking forward to reading the article. If it's not available online to read, then perhaps you can scan it?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry I missed your initial post until now. Excellent information and the photos to back it up! The drowned duck is especially impactive.  Idiots!  Looking forward to your interview!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Newspaper Article*

Well, there are a lot of inaccuracies in the article, and it really
didn't send the message I was hoping for, but here it is:

http://epaper.ocregister.com/Reposi...XIwMDEwMQ==&Mode=HTML&Locale=english-skin-ocr

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thank you for posting the article. You did your best and even though it didn't focus enough of the points you wanted to get across, you came through as a wonderful lady. The interviewer seemed to be impressed but the editor did too much chopping...too bad

Love to see the "duck lady" in action anytime, you're our hero here and a warrior woman...truly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Terry,*

Even though the article wasn't all you hoped it would be, it's a start. The paper can always do future "updates." 

You were published and I'm sure the article will have an effect, even if you won't know the result!

With your name published, you may end up with MORE people calling you! That article could have quite a "ripple" effect!

THANKS are really inadequate for all the time, work, tears and rewards you get and do! I can only say that with people like you in this world, what a better planet we have!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I can see why the article wasn't all you'd hoped for. It was either not very well written or so heavily edited it came across as "choppy." But at least it included the messages that it's not a good idea to buy ducklings as pets and it's illegal to abandon them at parks.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'll tell you where it REALLY smacks--you didn't see the words:

*"How can you help?"*
*SEND MONEY!!!*

...anywhere in the article! What was that reporter thinking!?!

Pidgey the Practical


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Thank you so much for sharing the newspaper article with us.

I can understand how you feel. This article lacks depth, humor, spirit, and your vital message should be the climax of the story and comes across with little enthusiasm and chopped. It may be factual but it has been degraded and borderline boring. Whoever edited this has no clue or interest in the subject and message and it shows.

You devoted your time, talents, blood, sweat & tears into your rescue's with insurmountable odds at times, and you have managed to be quite successful even in the worst of times. I think you and the cause you have devoted your life to, deserves so much more then this newspaper article portrays. 

I have seen the same thing come across in Doreens' newspaper articles about her rescue's, and her untiring devotion to the cause of God's creatures. Somewhere the article just loses its purpose and focus. 

Well, as long as this article will help protect some innocent ducks from getting dumped then that is a goal achieved. I'm sorry if I seem a bit harsh, but you deserve so much more!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

You summed it all up Treesa....TOTALLY. You have depth, wisdom and insight totally. Many times, I'm laughing but at the same time, inspired by your written thoughts.

It really is a shame that the article didn't portray the talent, care, and ultimate message that Terry wanted to get across. I feel, that all of us here, know this lady more than the interviewer of the article & publisher ever could. 

Certainly, this publication/story cannot hurt the cause, so I'm just hoping that even if only a handful of people are reached, that this is still a message sent and heard.

Terry, I really cannot say enough about you, your strength and determination. You're a WONDER WOMAN


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Terry, I really cannot say enough about you, your strength and determination. *You're a WONDER WOMAN*


Well, pardon me for asking, Brad, but if that's the case, then what were you doing with that avatar a few weeks ago? 

Enquiring Pidgeys Wanna' Know


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I LOVE "wonder women"...woman are the wave of the future and any/all societies should respect females Wonder Woman was my childhood heroine, gorgeous, beautiful, humble yet POWERFUL.

I bequeathed my Wonder Woman Avatar to Feather...it's in her hands now


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Great Job*

Just wanted to note the positive effort on your part, and the generally positive PR that you got for the cause. 

I have seen a number of occasions where the newspaper really messed up a really good positive thing. Don't let the short comings here, deter you from future PR efforts. 

It may not be exactly what you wanted, but it was a positive 1st step !


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Sorry the story was so simplified and not told the way you wanted.

Hopefully, people will get the main message...."don't buy cute little ducklings on a whim and then dump them."

I guess if people read and realize that, then the article is still a success.

I'm with Brad and the rest....thanks for all you do.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002
Terry said:


> DITTO on that!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Well, DUHHHH!*

I started getting all these phone calls today (Saturday) from people all over the county saying they had read the article .. I thought "That's strange .. it was only in the local paper" .. WRONG it hit the local section of the Orange County Register today with a different picture .. no wonder I got more than 40 calls today .. whew! I didn't even check the "big" paper this morning .. 

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/news/atoz/article_1123142.php 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, Terry. It's nice that the article reached a wide audience, but I sure hope you don't get too bombarded!

Linda


----------

